# St. Pierre vs Hughes at UFC 63



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2006)

(CP) - As a fresh-faced fighter in 2004, Montreal's Georges St. Pierre started strongly but was eventually overwhelmed in a first-round submission loss to Matt Hughes. Nearly two years later, the 25-year-old mixed martial arts fighter known as "Rush" hopes to show Hughes how much he's learned - by taking away his UFC welterweight title. 

 "I think I will beat him, because I truly believe that I am a better fighter than him," St. Pierre said Monday from New York. "I'm not a rookie any more. I know what to expect, and I'm not worried at all." 

St. Pierre will battle the 32-year-old American for the title at UFC 63: Hughes vs. St. Pierre, on Sept. 23 at Arrowhead Pond in Anaheim, Calif. 

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/sports/060718/s071864.html


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

Now that will be a great fight this time and St Pierre may have a better chance than most will admit.
Terry


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe if Hughes can't get his hands on him and get the slam takedown into the fence.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2006)

First fight:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/matt hughes/video/x3z9d_UFC-50-Georges-St-Pierre

Definately held his own right up till the arm bar.


----------



## lll000000lll (Jul 19, 2006)

Gorge St. Pierre is one tough MMA fighter, i'm not sure i would be suprised if he actually beats hughes, but as far as who i would put my money on, i'd have to say Matt H


----------



## green meanie (Jul 19, 2006)

My money is on Hughes but I think St. Pierre will make it a much a better fight this time around... perhaps Hughes' toughest fight yet.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, I'm saying probably Hughes, although I would love to see St. Pierre take it. He deffinitaly has a shot at it.

7sm


----------



## Odin (Jul 20, 2006)

I like st.pierre he is an amazing fighter,Im not sure he has enough to put hughes away,Matt hughes is a pheonom at the moment,I dont think there is anyone in the ufc (bar BJ PEN) that could touch him.
I would really like Matt Hughes to  fight in pride with the big boys he's difinately in thier league...imagine Hughe vs sakurba!now that would be a fight!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2006)

Matt Hughes is an awesome fighter but I think St. Pierre has learned a lot on the past two years and this one will be very close.  Would love to see St. Pierre take it


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 20, 2006)

I think we are going to see a different St. Pierre this fight. I think he realy wants this title. I think he is going to come out more confident, more skilled, and more cerebral than we've seen him before.


----------

